

Ex-Google Ad Man Saves You From Ad Hell with "Disconnect2" browser plugin - kirtijthorat
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/12/disconnect/

======
chestnut-tree
I personally don't think Google can ever be a champion for user privacy. The
more data they can collect about users' online browsing behaviour, the more
valuable that data is to its' advertising business.

Google has an insatiable appetite to track and record as much online activity
as possible. Their privacy policies remain vaguely-worded and do not tell you
what they track and record. Even their statements regarding the NSA
revelations are couched in terms of security. Security and privacy are closely
related but they are not the same things. I don't doubt that Google has a
strong commitment to security, but even if they manage to prevent third-
parties snooping on their data that doesn't stop them from collecting the data
in the first place.

Consider how ChromeOS could potentially track your every action. If you use
ChromeOS as your primary OS over the course of a year, Google knows every
website you visited, the total amount of time you spent on those sites, it
even knows how often (and when) you print to your desktop printer. For me, the
privacy implications are horrendous.

Of course, they are not using this data for nefarious purposes, but no company
should be able to collect such phenomenal amounts of data without closer
scrutiny.

------
citrik
Found this to be interesting... "We’re proud to be a Certified B Corp."
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benefit_corporation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benefit_corporation)
[http://www.bcorporation.net/what-are-b-
corps](http://www.bcorporation.net/what-are-b-corps)

------
perkof
How would this compare against something like Ghostery? Use one? Use both?
They are the same?

~~~
andrewcooke
they do similar things, but have different funding models. since ghostery
makes money from selling stats to advertisers you need to be a bit more
careful when configuring it if you want complete privacy (disable reporting
and enable automatic selection of new updates).

there was a bit of a bitch fight between the developers here a few days ago -
i couldn't find it on google, but if you can then it gives some context.

personally, i install both. they seem to run fine together.

------
andrewcooke
what's the 2? is this the same as disconnect? a fork? a new version?

~~~
elwell
I assume it's because it used to be "Facebook Disconnect".

